# Justin Foster, Recent High School Grad, Tweets Naked Photos



## Death Certificate (Oct 19, 2012)

> On Tuesday night, Justin Foster, a recent graduate of Cosby High School from Midlothian, Virginia, told his contacts on Twitter to stick around, "it'll be a treat."
> 
> Shortly thereafter, the 18-year-old began tweeting explicit text messages and nude photos he'd allegedly received from his 24-year-old former substitute English teacher.
> 
> ...





> Later, Foster seemed to acknowledge the gravity of his claims, tweeting, somewhat flippantly:
> @DubVeeU
> Justin Foster ✈
> @brit_dunbar hell yeah I'm an awful person
> ...





> 17 Oct 12
> School officials have also remained mum, releasing a statement Wednesday morning that reads:
> 
> 
> > On October 12, Chesterfield Schools was made aware of an allegation. Police were immediately contacted. A school investigation was conducted and the substitute teacher is no longer employed as of the end of the same school day.



Source



The Student


The teacher:

and the other pictures of the teacher(NSFW)


*Spoiler*: __ 








The twitter link


----------



## Sarry (Oct 19, 2012)

Hmm. the pictures don't work. 

Still, was this actually confirmed or that student is BSing it?


----------



## impersonal (Oct 19, 2012)

The way I see it, the teacher did something dumb and the student is an accomplice rather than a victim. It feels wrong that after the student bragged/ratted on her, only she will be punished.

But yeah, my attitude is a bit sexist. I probably wouldn't feel that to the same extent if the genders were reversed, even if the girl had such a twitter profile pic as slutty as this guy's.

... Also race is an obvious unnamed factor in the popularity of these "news".


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 19, 2012)

Sarry said:


> Hmm. the pictures don't work.
> 
> Still, was this actually confirmed or that student is BSing it?



Fixed the links


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 19, 2012)

You need to remove the links. no porn outside of the BH  even though its blurred, you can see her boobs and pubes.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow she was dumb for messing with a student but he is an asshole for what he did too.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm kind of grossed out . . .by her nekid body


----------



## hehey (Oct 19, 2012)

This guy.... has no honor


----------



## lucky (Oct 19, 2012)

what the fuckkkkkk i am jealous! 

But the guy is such a dick.  lol I mean, i don't know the entire circumstances, but what a fucking asshole!


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 19, 2012)

If anyone was the same position as this guy, would you expose your teacher like this?


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 19, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> If anyone was the same position as this guy, would you expose your teacher like this?


No. I wouldn't even spread this news...


----------



## siyrean (Oct 19, 2012)

coward, waits till after he graduates and then says he outed her because it was the right thing? right....

womans an idiot though for giving him photo evidance.


----------



## Sarry (Oct 19, 2012)

To be fair, both are at fault here. 

The teacher for actually dating a student and the student for being a disrespectful attention whore.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Oct 19, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> If anyone was the same position as this guy, would you expose your teacher like this?



it'll be the world's most guarded secret


----------



## monafifia (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm surprised something like this would happen in the first place.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 19, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> If anyone was the same position as this guy, would you expose your teacher like this?



No. I'd never betray the trust of someone who shared things like that with me, even if I hated them later.


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Oct 19, 2012)

I have mixed feelings about this. One is what the teacher did was highly unethical and she should lose her job if not her license. Teacher must keep strict professional boundary's between themselves and their students. Hell, I fret over giving student's my personal email address after graduation. On the other hand, this kid sounds like a major douche but I guess I should cut him some slack because he's a teenager. *sigh*


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2012)

Ruby Tuesday said:


> I guess I should cut him some slack because he's a teenager. *sigh*


Nope.**


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 20, 2012)

I am 22 nearing 23 and if I like a chick age to me is the less important (well 16 is usually the limit for me), but fuck I aint dating a student of mine


----------



## Frostman (Oct 20, 2012)

She needed to be stopped. before she hurts another innocent schoolboy.


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 20, 2012)

Frostman said:


> She needed to be stopped. before she hurts another innocent schoolboy.



I dont know if you said this seriously or just joking (cant never know who is a troll).


----------



## EJ (Oct 20, 2012)

WOW


Screw this guy.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 20, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> No. I'd never betray the trust of someone who shared things like that with me, even if I hated them later.





Blackfeather Dragon said:


> it'll be the world's most guarded secret





Raidoton said:


> No. I wouldn't even spread this news...



Same here



Sarry said:


> To be fair, both are at fault here.
> 
> The teacher for actually dating a student and the student for being a disrespectful attention whore.



I can agree to this.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 20, 2012)

More pictures


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2012)

Spoiler tag.


----------



## EJ (Oct 20, 2012)

Was this guy even of legal age?


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 20, 2012)

Once you go black, you never go back; to work.


----------



## αce (Oct 20, 2012)

I wanna fuck a teacher before I'm done school. Can't be a high school teacher since I'm done. Uni prof most likely. All are old though. Fuck.


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 20, 2012)

Flow said:


> Was this guy even of legal age?



Shouldnt the situation at hand be more important? Anyone can really see who among the 2 is the douchebag here. Who of us didnt wanted here to fuck the hot teacher?

The guy needs to man up.

Fuck, when I was 16 or 17 MY FREAKING MOM disappeared in a travel so I could have my way with 2 girls around 25-26, I find it hillarious that if I had lived in US people may had accussed them of "abusing me" on the only reason that they had more 365 days cycles than me 

The problem as I see it, is that in US people or at least the law pamper late teens with actual kids and vulnerable young teens under the same carpet.


----------

